# CHARLOTTE | Duke Energy Plaza | 185m | 606ft | 41 fl | T/O



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Duke Energy Corp will construct another skyline-altering tower in Charlotte's impressive CBD. 



Rhodium said:


> Per CBJ...https://www.bizjournals.com/charlot...ergy-gives-more-details-on-planned-tower.html


----------



## chjbolton (Feb 11, 2004)

I'm just discovering that Charlotte has an awesome skyline!
Is there a thread for it with all the projects coming up? Or a future skyline render posted some place?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

chjbolton said:


> I'm just discovering that Charlotte has an awesome skyline!
> Is there a thread for it with all the projects coming up? Or a future skyline render posted some place?
> Thanks in advance.


the local section has a lot. https://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=4204


----------



## chjbolton (Feb 11, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## Rhodium (Oct 20, 2015)

This is now 42 floors, 659 ft....according to our friend, @rickydavisfan21, who can't no longer post here b/c his email doesn't work anymore. 



> They are currently deflating their retail numbers
> 
> To minimize parking requirements
> 
> ...


Didn't take any pictures, but fence is up and construction trailer is on site.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

659' puts it above 200m, time to climb up the fire escape a level.


----------



## Rhodium (Oct 20, 2015)

Was told that they added a 42 fl since these plans...but we shall see.

































https://twitter.com/CLTdevelopment/status/1129105162478526469


----------



## Scrapernab2 (Sep 24, 2010)

Anyone else see just a hint of 2WTC in the design?


----------



## Rhodium (Oct 20, 2015)

Digging the site.

https://twitter.com/dcjenkins1/status/1134469758588542976


----------



## chjbolton (Feb 11, 2004)

Scrapernab2 said:


> Anyone else see just a hint of 2WTC in the design?


Yes. Totally.


----------



## miguelmm (Dec 14, 2016)

Any fresh updates? Are the foundation works already started?


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

^^ August 30 by Daniel Jenkins @dcjenkins1 








https://twitter.com/dcjenkins1


----------



## miguelmm (Dec 14, 2016)

Thanks! Nice to see the whole area growing.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

That is a very nice design indeed.


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

October 31








https://twitter.com/dcjenkins1


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

tower cranes up, rebar on site. this is under construction.



geoking66 said:


> *Charlotte Metro Tower* | Uptown
> 
> 
> February 22:
> ...


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

May 02 by dcjenkins1


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

June 03 by dcjenkins1


----------



## Rhodium (Oct 20, 2015)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CB7AFzsJZvj/


----------



## Rhodium (Oct 20, 2015)

So the tower got shorter, on the bright side the roof is still angled.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279499692775268352


----------

